# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türkiye Ve AB Önemli Tarihler

## ceydaaa

Eylül 1959Türkiye, Avrupa Ekonomik Topluluğuna (AET) ortak üyelik başvurusunda bulundu.Eylül 1963Türkiyenin AET ile bir Gümrük Birliğine girmesini ve daha sonra nihai üyeliği hedef alan Ankara Ortaklık Anlaşması ve Anlaşmanın ilk mali protokolü imzalandı.Kasım 1970Gümrük birliğinin kurulması için uygun zemini hazırlayan Ek Protokol ile ikinci mali protokol Brükselde imzalandı.Şubat 1952Türkiyenin NATOya tam üyeliği kabul edildi.Ocak 1973Gümrük Birliğinin nasıl kurulacağını kapsamlı bir şekilde ortaya koyan Ek Protokol yürürlüğe girdi.1980lerin ilk yarısında12 Eylül 1980 askeri müdahalesinden dolayı Türkiye ile Topluluk arasındaki ilişkiler neredeyse dondu.Haziran 1980Ortaklık Konseyi, tüm tarım ürünleri üzerindeki gümrük vergilerini 1987 yılında kadar sıfıra indirmeye karar verdi.Eylül 1986Türkiye  AET Ortaklık Konseyi toplantısında ortaklık süreci gözden geçirildi.14 Nisan 1987Türkiye AETye tam üyelik başvurusunda bulundu.Aralık 1989Komisyon, Türkiyenin üyelik başvurusunda bulunabileceğini teyit etti ancak başvurunun değerlendirilmesini erteledi.Mart 1995Türkiye  AB Ortaklık Konseyi, 1 Ocak 1996da yürürlüğe giren Gümrük Birliğine ilişkin anlaşmayı yaptı.Aralık 1997Lüksemburg Zirvesinde Türkiyenin Avrupa Birliğine üye olabileceği ilan edildi.Aralık 1999AB Helsinki Konseyinde Türkiyeye, ABye aday ülke statüsü tanındı.Mart 2001AB Bakanlar Konseyi ilk AB  Türkiye Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesini kabul etti.Mart 2001Türk hükümeti Müktesebatın Kabulü için ilk Ulusal Programını sundu.Ekim 2004Komisyon, Türkiyenin Üyelik Perspektifine ilişkin Hususlar konulu raporu ile birlikte Türkiyenin Katılıma Doğru İlerleyişine ilişkin Avrupa Komisyonu Tavsiye Belgesini sundu.17 Aralık 2004Avrupa Konseyi 3 Ekim 2005 tarihinde Türkiye ile katılım müzakerelerine başlanması kararını aldı.23 Mayıs 2005Devlet Bakanı Ali Babacan AB ile yapılacak görüşmelerde baş müzakereci olarak seçildi.29 Haziran 2005Türkiyeyle Müzakere Çerçevesi Komisyon tarafından sunuldu.29 Temmuz 2005Türkiye, Ankara Anlaşmasının, AB-15 gümrük birliğini Kıbrıs dahil olmak üzere on yeni üyeyi de kapsayacak şekilde genişleten protokolünü imzaladı. Ankara ayrıca Kıbrısın tanınmamasına ilişkin bir deklarasyon da yayınladı.21 Eylül 2005AB, Türkiyenin 29 Temmuz deklarasyonuna ilişkin karşı deklarasyonunu onayladı.3 Ekim 2005Türkiye ile katılım müzakereleri başladı.16 Mart 2006Avrupa Parlamentosu, Elmar Brokun Komisyonun genişleme stratejisi belgesine ilişkin bir raporu esas alarak bir ilke kararı benimsedi.12 Haziran 2006AB, Türkiye ile katılım müzakerelerine fiili olarak başladı. Müzakere çerçevesi 35 fasıldan oluşmaktaydı. Konsey, bilim ve araştırma konulu faslın açılıp kapanmasına karar verdi.4 Eylül 2006Avrupa Parlamentosu, Türkiyenin üyeliğe hazırlanmasında kaydettiği ilerlemeye ilişkin bir raporu oyladı.8 Kasım 2006Komisyon, Türkiyenin katılım yolunda ilerlemesiyle ilgili kritik bir rapor yayınladı.Aralık 2006Türkiyenin, Ankara Anlaşmasının Ek Protokolünü Kıbrısa uygulamamasından dolayı Konsey, Türkiye taahhüdünü yerine getirene kadar ilgili sekiz fasıldan hiçbirisinin müzakereye açılmamasına ve hiçbir faslın geçici olarak kapatılmamasına karar verdi. Söz konusu sekiz fasıl şunlardır: malların serbest dolaşımı, iş kurma hakkı ve hizmet sunumu serbestisi, mali hizmetler, tarım ve kırsal kalkınma, balıkçılık, taşımacılık politikası, gümrük birliği ve dış ilişkiler.Mart 2007İşletme ve Sanayi Politikası konulu fasılda müzakereler başladı.Haziran 2007Mali kontrol ve İstatistik konulu iki fasılda daha müzakereler başlatıldı.Kasım 2007Avrupa Komisyonu İlerleme Raporu yayınlandı.Mayıs 2008Türkiyenin 2007 ilerleme raporuna ilişkin Avrupa Parlamentosu ilke kararı açıklandı.Haziran 2008Şirketler Hukuku ile Fikri mülkiyet hukuku konulu iki fasıl daha müzakerelere açıldı.Haziran 2009Vergilendirme konulu fasılda müzakereler başlatıldı.Aralık 2009Çevre konulu fasılda müzakereler başlatıldı.Ekim 2009Avrupa Komisyonu İlerleme Raporu yayınlandı.Haziran 2010Gıda Güvenliği, Veterinerlik ve Bitki Sağlığı konulu fasılda müzakereler başlatıldıKasım 2010Avrupa Komisyonu ilerleme Raporu yayınlandı.Ekim 2011Avrupa Komisyonu ilerleme Raporu yayınlandı.

----------

